# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  لماذا يقال: (عليهم السلام ) , ولايقال : ( عليهم الصلاة والسلام )؟

## منال

السلام عليكم

أخواني الكرام من المشائخ وطلبة العلم الفضلاء 

" بما أن الصلاة على النبي مشروعة في الصلوات في التشهد ، وغير ذلك من المواضع ، فهي تتأكد عند كتابة اسمه في كتاب أو مؤلف أو رسالة أو مقال أو نحو ذلك ، والمشروع أن تكتب كاملة تحقيقاً بما أمرنا الله به ، وليتذكرها القارئ عند المرور عليها ولا ينبغي عند الكتابة الاقتصار في الصلاة على رسول الله على كلمة  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أو ( صلعم) وما أشبهها من الرموز التي قد يستعملها بعض الكتاب والمؤلفين لما في ذلك من مخالفة أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه العزيز بقوله : ( صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً ) [ الأحزاب 56 ]  " (1) .

فهذا حق للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علينا , ولكن ماحق الأنبياء والرسل السابقين , هل يكفي مثلاً أن نكتب

( عليهم السلام ) ؟  وهذا ما أراه في الكتب !

أم يجب الصلاة عليهم , ومالدليل على ذلك ؟

أرجو إفادتي لاحرمكم ربي الأجر .




ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

(1)  مقتبس من كلام إمام الجامع الكبير بتبوك , الشيخ/ يحيى الزهراني .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*الأخت الكريمة : لو رجعتي إلى كتاب " جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة والسلام .. " لابن القيم لوجدتي : ( الباب السادس في الصلاة على غير النبي وآله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليمًا ) قال في أوله : (أما سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين فيُصلى عليهم ويُسلم .. ) ثم ذكر الأدلة .*

----------


## منال

جزيت خيراً على الإرشاد .

----------


## منال

" وقد حكى غير واحد الإجماع على أن الصلاة على جميع النبيين مشروعة منهم الشيخ محيي الدين النووي رحمه الله وغيره قد حكي عن مالك رضي الله عنه رواية انه لا يصلى على غير نبينا ولكن قال اصحابه هي مؤولة بمعنى انا لم نتعبد بالصلاة على غيره من الأنبياء كما تعبدنا الله بالصلاة عليه "


من كتاب جلاء الأفهام , لابن القيم ( رحمه الله )

 معنى هذا  مشروعية  الصلاة عليهم , وفي المقابل  لابأس من ترك الصلاة عليهم .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*ثم وجدت نفس السؤال - تقريبًا - وجه إلى الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ؛ فأجاب :
( لا أعلم فرقًا في هذا المقام بين جميع الأنبياء والرسل ، وقد قال الله جل وعلا في آخر الصافات : " سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين " . وفق الله الجميع ) .
الفتاوى ( 26/109-110 ) .*

----------


## منال

إذاً الوراد في كتاب الله ( السلام )دون ( الصلاة ).
والشيخ - رحمه الله - لم يفرق بين المرسلين ..

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
يبدو لي أنَّ حكاية النووي رحمه الله للاتفاق كافية
وأما الرواية المذكورة عن الإمام مالك فهي غيرُ معروفة عنه، وكأنها شاذة؛ كما أشار إلى هذا السخاوي في القول البديع.

ويبقى النظر في البحث عن دليل الاتفاق الذي حكاه النووي، والله أعلم.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*جزاكما الله خيرًا ..
ثم وجدتُ في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ( 24/161) برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، وعضوية : المشايخ : ابن غديان - الفوزان - بكر أبوزيد - حفظهم الله جميعًا - :
( الدعاء بصلى الله عليه وسلم ليس خاصًا بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو عام لجميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ) .*

----------


## منال

أحسن الله إليكما ..

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

> *جزاكما الله خيرًا ..
> ثم وجدتُ في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ( 24/161) برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، وعضوية : المشايخ : ابن غديان - الفوزان - بكر أبوزيد - حفظهم الله جميعًا - :
> ( الدعاء بصلى الله عليه وسلم ليس خاصًا بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو عام لجميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ) .*



وقد سألت الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن ذلك فأجاب بمثل ما أجاب به أعضاء اللجنة وفقهم الله

----------


## المتبحر

بارك الله فيكم .

هذه فائدة طيبة .

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> السلام عليكم
> ............ هل يكفي مثلاً أن نكتب
> ( عليهم السلام ) ؟  وهذا ما أراه في الكتب !
> أم يجب الصلاة عليهم , ومالدليل على ذلك ؟
> أرجو إفادتي لاحرمكم ربي الأجر .
> ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ


قال الخضير حفظه الله : على كل حال أن النووي -رحمه الله تعالى- في شرحه لكلام مسلم أطلق الكراهة بالنسبة لمن يقتصر على الصلاة دون السلام أو العكس.
وخص الحافظ ابن حجر الكراهة فيمن كان ديدنه ذلك بالاستمرار يصلي على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا يسلم عليه أو العكس ومثل هذا لا يتم امتثاله للأمر المذكور في الآية على كل حال هو وقع من بعض العلماء ولم يكن ديدنا لهم.

----------


## أ د ياسين جاسم المحيمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : إذا ذكر النبي محمد ، نقول : صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن الله - تعالى - يقول : صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما . وإذا ذكر أحد المرسلين نقول : عليه السلام ، لأن الله - تعالى - يقول في سورة الصافات : وسلام على المرسلين . وإذا ذكر الصحابي نقول : رضي الله عنه ، لأن الله - تعالى - يقول : رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه . وإذا ذكر أحد مع نبينا فنصلي ونسلم على النبي محمد وتشمله الصلاة والسلام وذلك على التغليب ، وكذلك إذا ذكر أحد مع أحد المرسلين يشمله السلام تغليباً . ثم بعد ذلك فلا حرج من الصلاة والسلام على المرسلين ، لأن الإجماع ورد في ذلك ، على ما قال ابن القيم قي جلاء الأفهام . والله أعلم .

----------


## نضال مشهود

فوائد جميلة ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## قلب طيب

فوائد جميلة ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------

